

Cracking helloCAPTCHA - hankejh

Curious what others think about the animated gif CAPTCHAs from http://hellocaptcha.com/ and how hard they would be to crack.
======
wittjeff
It looks like they aren't accessible to blind or low-vision people, so I'm
going to discourage you from using them in any case. I might add color-blind
too for some of them. Clever, but inaccessible.

~~~
hankejh
Agreed on all points (clever point on color-blindness). We have no plan to use
them, but are developing a CAPTCHA platform; I'm just curious about their
perceived/posited effectiveness against being cracked. They do not strike me
as being particularly difficult in relation to Google/reCAPTCHA.

~~~
wittjeff
FYI: (a little outdated) <http://www.w3.org/TR/turingtest/> Anne Taylor at
NFB.org in Baltimore can suggest an accessible one. I'm afraid I don't know
which is considered best right now. If you have something really new I'd love
to get a look at it from the accessibility perspective.

~~~
hankejh
Thanks for the referral to Anne Taylor. I'll definitely connect. Can you email
me off list -- I'd love to get your feedback on our upcoming release,

